# Mail von einer Session Bean aus senden



## Cinimod (21. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

als normale Applikation läuft folgendes:

```
private void sendMail(String subject, String receiver, String sender, String content,
                                                           String mailbox, String password, String mailServer) {
     Password authenticator = new Password(mailbox, password);
     Properties sendProps = new Properties();
     sendProps.put("mail.smtp.host", mailServer);
     session = Session.getInstance(sendProps, authenticator);
     try{
		 Message message = new MimeMessage(session);
		 message.setFrom(new InternetAddress(sender));
		 InternetAddress[] to = { new InternetAddress(receiver)};
		 message.setRecipients(Message.RecipientType.TO, to);
		 message.setSubject(subject);
		 message.setSentDate(new Date());
		 message.setText(content);
		 Transport.send(message);
	 }catch(MessagingException mex) { mex.printStackTrace(); }
 }
```


wenn ich das in eine stateful session bean einbaue, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
12:29:28,592 INFO  [STDOUT] javax.mail.MessagingException: Could not connect to SMTP host: localhost, port: 25, response: -1
12:29:28,592 INFO  [STDOUT]     at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.openServer(SMTPTransport.java:1201)
12:29:28,592 INFO  [STDOUT]     at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.protocolConnect(SMTPTransport.java:311)
```

Weiss jemand, woran das liegt?

Danke für Hilfe im voraus!


----------



## Roar (21. Aug 2005)

na läuft auf localhost denn auch ein smtp server? *ganzdummfrag*


----------



## Cinimod (21. Aug 2005)

Danke, das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen....weiss jemand, wieso auf localhost gesetzt wird, wobei ich doch etwas anderes übergebe?

Muss ich noch etwas konfigurieren - ejb-jar.xml ?


----------

